# Ornamental pear as smoke wood?



## thsmormonsmokes (Nov 18, 2012)

So a friend of my Mom's just had an ornamental pear tree fall over due to heavy snow recently. Does anybody know if this would make good smoke wood? Mostly I'm concerned with safety. Second, I'm wondering if this would be significantly different than any other pear wood, which I've heard is really good. 

I can't figure why not, but wondered if anybody knew more about this than me (not all that difficult). It's just a type of pear selectively bred to be pretty and not really produce any pears bigger than about 1/2" across. 

Also, if there are any members near me that are interested, I could arrange to go get some of it for your smoker. PM me if interested.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Dallas, morning.....  Cut it up into chunks..... let it dry.... and try it....  It may be great and you would kick yourself later for pitching it....   Dave


----------

